# Turtle Question



## foxysnake (Dec 5, 2007)

Just curious, - probably a stupid question but I couldn't find an answer anywhere!! Do turtles actually 'shed'? - Im positive I've found little pieces of what appears to be a form of 'shed scales' from my little fellas back around the tank. Also, I currently have pebbles in the bottem of my tank, and was thinking of looking into to changing to white sand. Has anyone else tried it?

Cheers,
Dee.


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah, they shed their skin and their shell


----------



## mich1 (Dec 6, 2007)

ive got a silly question....... do turtles drink?


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes turtles drink


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

R u kidding me. Turtles drink. OMG
That explains y the water level in my tank is so low.
Theyve been drinking it!OMG
and all this time i thought it was because i had it next to that window so that the glass tank recieves direct sunlight almost 12 hours a day. Do you think i should feed my turtles? I kno this is prob an stupid ques but since fuller told me im also here to recieve wisdom, wat do you think of that?


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Lector - Meerely purchase multiple turtles and let the victor eat the losers


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to purchase multiples anyway cos they keep dying, so i guess nature fixes itself in the end anyway.
Do u think a water temp of 45 C is high enough or should i try for higher. I am new to keeping turtles and i assume they are just like snakes and need a hot end and a cool end, but bc ive got a water heater to warm the water i have left it reduces me to throwing ice cubes into the cold end and hoping for the best. I keep talking to the breeder that i buy my pig nosed turtles off, but i have failed to mention this prob to him yet. He just seems happy to keep selling them to me.
what do you suggest?


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

ya not all there are ya dude?


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

just a small coke short of a happy meal


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 6, 2007)

so what did your old user name used to be lector lol


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

But u must admit i hide it well


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok im lost?


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry i hide my insanity well.
WHAT on earth makes u think THAT I would have an old user name?


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, thats the bit i got lost at, old user name thing, i got the insanity thing


----------



## cootiesami (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow is this supposed to be for fun! or are you serious, how can an animal survive in 45C water. I am not an expert in turtles but that seems too high to me!


----------



## Full3R (Dec 6, 2007)

Its not for serious, I believe he was trying to poke fun at the member who asked wheather turtles drink.
Trying to express in his own way how ridiculous he found that particular question.
Don't be surprised if his next comment is directed at you


----------



## lector (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree u are not an expert with turtles so who are u to judge how i look after mine.And know i do not believe that is way to high as i have a huge collection of rare pig nosed turtles, although due to a small oversight most of them are now in meth spirit bottles, but hey i believe that it was prob due to trying to cram as many as i could into a 2 ft tank, and nothing at all to do with thermal gradient.


----------



## foxysnake (Dec 8, 2007)

Omg!! ROFL!! Well thanks for the SERIOUS answers!! Lol, great stuff!! (And a little strange!)
Many cheers,
Dee.


----------

